

Pavlovsk seed bank faces destruction - Gupie
http://www.guardian.co.uk/environment/2010/aug/08/pavlovsk-seed-bank-russia

======
NginUS
Fast-forward 100 years after we learn that all our geneticly modified strains
indeed are making us sick & oops, too late. No System Restore point.

